

Will you pay for a machine like this? - emperio
http://emperio.posterous.com/whats-the-price

======
willpower101
For the technology? Yes a thousand times over. But practically it's impossible
for it to actually erase everything simply to learn one thing. Neuroscience
has pretty well defined rules for how we learn and already shows that forced
associations of neurons would not 'overwrite' or 'erase' previous
associations. So again. An emphatic yes. Because it wouldn't work like the
author proposes.

Obviously if we are constrained to the authors premise then very few
reasonable persons would agree to that. It's basically a fluff piece trying to
tell people not to take the easy way out.

And if one were constrained to those limits. Then they would simply download
wikipedia like was done for watson. (even if it was only the major articles in
size 10^-6 font.

~~~
emperio
You're right, neuroscience does not work that way AT ALL. Although the point
of the article is straight forward, you'd be surprised at how many people
don't do them despite knowing the consequences; the article is written to re-
address this very point using a metaphor ;)

